# Cost of neuter with undescended testicle



## forbin (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, my puppy, 3 months, has an undescended testicle which te vet can't find. I obviously want to get him neutered at 6 months but the cost at my vet is around $750. Is that a normal cost for such a surgery or does it seem high?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Yikes!...750.00 is extremely high!...Hopefully his testicle will drop by the time you get him done & it will cost much less...I had a 100 lb. foster dog neutered last summer for 115.00.


----------



## aisling (Feb 1, 2010)

Not sure what we charge at the clinic I work at. Probably would come out to be about $250 or so.

When trying to find somewhere to get your pet altered, please be sure to ask what's included, what kind of anesthesia they use, etc. There are a few low cost spay/neuter clinics out there that only use a local anesthetic.

Our spays/neuters include a pre-surgical pain reliever which also acts as a sedative and helps with the pain after the surgery. We do iv fluids on all of our surgeries, which is a huge plus in my opinion and experience. We also use an EKG machine to monitor vitals. After surgery the pet gets a penicillin injection, and is of course sent home with something to manage after surgery pain.

At our clinic we have seen a few post op dogs who had their surgery done at a low cost clinic and presented with complications stemming from surgery. In one case a dog bled to death internally. Our family dog was spayed at a low cost clinic many moons ago and did fine.

In conclusion, I would call around and do some research. $700 is ridiculous. Just make sure that you know what exactly you're paying for.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

$700 is really high... I work at a fairly higher-cost clinic and there's usually just an added $80 or so fee for doing a cryptorchid surgery. Sometimes a bit more if the testicle is really hidden (to account for the added surgery time)


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

That is insanely high. Ask for the breakdown and see what you are paying for. I paid 150 which included bloodwork. An extra 50 would have gotten me laser. My price included boarding for the night but IMO there is no need to board your dog if the surgery is done in the AM. Your dog will be more comfortable at home. I asked to take my dog home in the evening.


----------



## forbin (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I thought $750 was way out of line and This has confirmed that. I called the humane society and they do it for around $150-$200 depending on the complexity so I will probably have it done there. 

Brian


----------

